# getting ready for the cold...



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I went pumpkin picking today! They were selling bales of straw there. So i got my bale..im not sure how many flakes it has though. Its a decent size bale. 

My horse trainer has these 2 extra dog igloos next to the barn...so im going to see if i can buy 1 from her and use that for the 4 outside cats. If not,then i will probably buy a petmate dog house..but only bigger.. the one i have is a small so maybe a medium or large would work. 

Im going to stuff that with straw so that can be there home. The other one will have food and a bed inside it.

But i am worried that the cats will keep sprayn the house with the straw inside it. The hose will be off for the winter time...so im not sure if i can keep cleaning it then. 

Should i do anything else with the extra cat house(im not sure when im going to get it though).

thanks


----------

